# Anyone use a bow (turning) saw?



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Just curious if anyone uses a bow or turning saw for their curve cuts? I have been eyeing Grammercy Tools 12" turning saw for a bit and am thinking of getting one. Just curious for input. Thanks! 

Adam


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I built a turning saw based on the Gramercy 12" saw. Since I build mostly Craftsman style furniture, I don't do a lot of curves. That being said I like this saw very much.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I have one I built from an old bandsaw blade and being one who loves to use handtools as much as possible I would have to say there has to be a better way...lol....not a fan


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I HATE my bandsaw so I was thinking, for the few curves I do cut, I'd maybe look into a bow saw. I don't use my bandsaw a ton. It's old, has no DC, has no power, and tracks like crap. I thought I'd try my hand at this since reading some articles. The throat does seem restrictive, but I'm always game for a good workout. I was looking at Gramercy's 12". Not a lot of options out there. Woodjoy, Gramercy, and ECE? Oh well. I think I'll save my money right now.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

My frame saws are my band saws. In addition to the 12"; I have a 28" ECE frame saw that I use for resawing. 

One of the reasons I love hand tools is the lack of scream!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd been thinking of trying to build a bow saw for small curved cuts. Then I spent an afternoon cutting up downed pine trees with a newly sharpened and tuned frame saw (a large, old saw), and now I KNOW I'm going to. If you search google for "Make your own bow saw" or "make your own frame saw" you'll find a lot of plans. The expensive part is the blade, of course, but I found a few places that have decent looking blades for not too much.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Can you posts some pics of the "Bow saw"
and a pictorial of your build..........


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

When I get around to building one, I'll absolutely post images.

For now, some of the plans I've been looking at:
Two part blog entry, part 1
Commentary on the design the first link uses, and links to where to buy some of the parts
Where I'll likely wind up buying blades

I've overspent somewhat in the last month or so, so new projects are on hold until I've got my bank account back where I want it, so it'll probably be spring before I'm building one of these -- my shop is just too cold for long projects from January through late March.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I finally got around to the whole bowsaw thing. I got the kit from Gramercy tools and made one. I also got their handles since I don't have a lathe anymore. The arms are brazilian cherry I had and the center is an unknown piece of softer wood with spalting going on. The line is Zebco 50 lb omniflex braid fishing line. THAT is some tough stuff. I need to practice with it but the tension seems to get pretty tight and the blade twangs. This is 3/4" red oak and I'm using their medium blade. Not the fine one, not the coarse one. Is seems to work well. I will have to practice with it. Kind of like an oversized fret saw. I found myself shortstroking it a lot. Too used to my 5" fret saw. I'll report back after more use. I also get to use the two new hold downs I got too! Yeah!!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

pic 2


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

In use very briefly.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

ACP said:


> Well, I finally got around to the whole bowsaw thing. I got the kit from Gramercy tools and made one. I also got their handles since I don't have a lathe anymore. The arms are brazilian cherry I had and the center is an unknown piece of softer wood with spalting going on. The line is Zebco 50 lb omniflex braid fishing line. THAT is some tough stuff. I need to practice with it but the tension seems to get pretty tight and the blade twangs. This is 3/4" red oak and I'm using their medium blade. Not the fine one, not the coarse one. Is seems to work well. I will have to practice with it. Kind of like an oversized fret saw. I found myself shortstroking it a lot. Too used to my 5" fret saw. I'll report back after more use. I also get to use the two new hold downs I got too! Yeah!!


Funny, it looks an awfully lot like mine!!

I bought the handles for mine from the same source, for the same reason you did. If it acts a bit grabby, take a medium sharpening stone to each side of the blade to knock off the uneven edges on the teeth. Just make sure to stone both side equally so you don't screw up the set.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I built these, one a frame the other a turning saw.

They both have 5 tpi ECE blades. The turning saw was intended to have a 3/8" blade... Don't ask.

I'm not all that happy with the 5 tpi blades, they aren't aggressive enough for me. I bought them because they were cheap. I couldn't see spending $100+ on the frame when I had scraps big enough to build em and I'd enjoy the build anyway.

I can tell you band saw blades straight up suck for frame/turning saws. The hook on it is dang near impossible to manage with a hand saw. It CAN work though. Grind off the teeth, set it in a frame and retooth it just like a hand saw. 

I plan to tooth a 1-1/2" blade to 2 tpi for real ripping / resawning. 

I do like the efficiently of frame saws, thinner blade under tension = less energy for the same work. As for as a turning saw most of the curves I cut end up either being either with a coping saw or by kerfing.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been playing a bit tonight. It's just like a big coping saw for me so far and I like it. It seems to work really well. Time to do a curvy project and give it a real life test and see how smooth I can get the finish.


----------

